# Free Betta Speed Paints (Limited slots)



## ZeesTyphoon (Jan 3, 2014)

Hello all. I am here because I would like to do some speed paints of bettas. I'd like to offer them for sale but I'm not sure if it's anything people would be interested in. So I'm going to do a few freebies as examples! And if there is interest, offer some for sale. C:

I would like those of you who are interested to please post pictures of your bettas here, and I will be picking some at random to get free sketchy speed paints!

Images will be kind of like the one I did of my boy Typhoon:


----------



## magikb3anz (Oct 6, 2013)

This looks beautiful 
I would LOVE one of my boy Ash


----------



## Sabina88 (Aug 24, 2013)

That's amazing, , your really talented 
good luck with all your drawings 


Ill post a pick of my girl K


----------



## HunterjHorses (Jan 25, 2014)

I'd absolutely love one of Louy!


----------



## HunterjHorses (Jan 25, 2014)




----------



## ZeesTyphoon (Jan 3, 2014)

Sabina88 said:


> That's amazing, , your really talented
> good luck with all your drawings
> 
> 
> ...


Here you go! C: Hope you like it!


----------



## ZeesTyphoon (Jan 3, 2014)

magikb3anz said:


> This looks beautiful
> I would LOVE one of my boy Ash


The opaque fins were a little bit of a challenge, so I hope this turned out okay!


----------



## DTailskatr (Mar 24, 2012)

Those are beautiful! I wish I had a better picture of my boy to give you


----------



## Sabina88 (Aug 24, 2013)

ZeesTyphoon said:


> Here you go! C: Hope you like it!


Thank you so much, she looks so cute,
she looks awesome :-D


----------



## magikb3anz (Oct 6, 2013)

Oh he looks so cute X3
I really like his grumpy face. 
Seriously though, it looks so awesome 
Thank you


----------



## ricepattyfish5 (Sep 22, 2013)

If you could do one (or both if you could) of ours that would be amazing!! I like the pose of Iggy (VT) swimming, but his colors are better in the one of him laying down. You can do what you would like with him lol (if you do them)


----------



## HunterjHorses (Jan 25, 2014)

I'd love one of Louy


----------



## DTailskatr (Mar 24, 2012)

Hi  Idk if you have anymore time for more but I managed to get a couple of okish pictures of my double tail


----------



## DTailskatr (Mar 24, 2012)

Here's another


----------



## MidnightsSong (Feb 11, 2013)

Mine? And if not free, I might be able to pay! These are amazing. :3













I'm sorry, I cant make it smaller. :c


----------



## ZeesTyphoon (Jan 3, 2014)

I'm glad everyone likes them so far. I would like to do one or two more freebies tomorrow, and after that I'll probably set up a shop. C: thanks for the interest everyone.


----------



## Carlieflowers (Jan 20, 2014)

wow these are beautiful!!!


----------



## ZeesTyphoon (Jan 3, 2014)

ricepattyfish5 said:


> If you could do one (or both if you could) of ours that would be amazing!! I like the pose of Iggy (VT) swimming, but his colors are better in the one of him laying down. You can do what you would like with him lol (if you do them)


Here you go! Hope I got the colors right! C:


----------



## ricepattyfish5 (Sep 22, 2013)

ZeesTyphoon said:


> Here you go! Hope I got the colors right! C:


Omg this is GORGEOUS!!!!! You got his colors spot on!!!! Thank you so much!!!


----------



## Ashthemutt (Jan 13, 2014)

could you do my new male rosetail DT


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

These are so well done! Great Job!!


----------



## mercedesbenz25 (Oct 29, 2013)

If you're still doing these id love one of my boy Marty!


----------



## ZeesTyphoon (Jan 3, 2014)

MidnightsSong said:


> Mine? And if not free, I might be able to pay! These are amazing. :3


Okay, last of the freebies! I had to do yours because while most bettas seem to have a permanent frown (Which I LOVE) Yours looks like he's smiling and it's just so cute!


----------



## Araielle (Jan 16, 2014)

How much are they?


----------



## ZeesTyphoon (Jan 3, 2014)

Araielle said:


> How much are they?


I was thinking I'd start at $10 and go up from there depending on demand. I'll make a commission thread later today when I'm not on my phone. C:


----------



## smilingdoberman (Jan 27, 2014)

ZeesTyphoon said:


> I was thinking I'd start at $10 and go up from there depending on demand. I'll make a commission thread later today when I'm not on my phone. C:


 
These are SO beautiful!! I really want one of my betta Fetch, whenever I try to draw him it just doesnt seem like him, I cant pay that tho :0 Is there any way that you could do one last free one?

{Please understand I dont mean this to be rude or begging Im just asking a question, thanks.}


----------

